# If it helps anyone new "stupid turbo wand"



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

Firstly I would like to say hello I am new here and i just got my Classic

£214.99 Argos, I was going to get it £199.99 from Hartsofstur.

Cracking prices at the moment I have even seen it as low as £184

Anyway enough of that.

Secondly Philips Support is uwfull absolutly shocking

(I had parts missing) but I suppose thats common knowlege.

Now to the point I always new I would have to mod the steam arm on the classic but until I order one I have to use the stupid one that comes with the classic.

My first jug of milk I tried had so many big bubbles so heres what I did.

first I cut about 4 to 5 mm of the top of the push on part of the wand where the grooves are! Why? because I didn't want to draw air down them

Then I filed it nice and flat









As you can see its shorter.










Now I don't pull any air in and I get much better microfoam

Am I still going to get a Rancillio Silva wand? Hell yeah!


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice first post and an interesting idea! May have to think about doing this to mine until I get around to doing the wand upgrade...

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to Coffee Forums. What grinder do you have?


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

sandykt said:


> Welcome to Coffee Forums. What grinder do you have?


Only the one in my dreams at the moment. Any recommendations? Cheap LOL

Thanks guys,

Defiantly worth doing until upgrade.


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

I have played with this wand now quite a bit and got some good results.

I now also have a Rancillio Silvia wand to play with so I will post the results.


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

thirteeneast said:


> I have played with this wand now quite a bit and got some good results.
> 
> I now also have a Rancillio Silvia wand to play with so I will post the results.


Well I have now tried the Rancillio wand and its amazing, What a difference.

Gaggia/Philips sort your lives out and start selling this machine with the wand it deserves.

Anyone that doesn't change to the Rancillio Silvia wand is really missing the potential of there machine, for £15 quid its not worth thinking about.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

I missed your first post last week but thanks for sharing

Certainly an amazing difference between steam wands. Transforms the machine for sure.

Enjoy


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

Thanks.

Love the silvia wand.


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

How is the wand upgrade done and where do you get the parts ??


----------



## sdb123 (Jun 20, 2011)

omega said:


> How is the wand upgrade done and where do you get the parts ??


Have a read of this thread and refer to item no.7 for detailed info on the steam wand.


----------



## semiotic (Jul 30, 2011)

Easier than sawing chunks off is to move the rubber grommet that you push the push-on part onto (if you see what I mean!) down to the bottom groove furthest away from the machine. It's not a solution like the Rancilio but helps while you wait for it to arrive!


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

If you look those groves that suck the air in go quite a way down, I don't think moving the O'ring down would be enough to stop all the air going in.


----------

